# Image Resizer Win 10



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

I see Microsoft mother $#^&$%*^%%^&*s are charging 5 bucks for something that should come standard.

Anyone use a free image resizer that works off the right click like the Microsoft versions that were free before?

How about this?

https://www.digitalred.com/support/windows/image-resizing/


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Download.cnet.com has a number of free image resizer applications such as;

Fast Image Resizer
Image Resizer Powertoy for Windows
FastStone Photo Resizer


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Drachenfire said:


> Download.cnet.com has a number of free image resizer applications such as;
> 
> Fast Image Resizer
> Image Resizer Powertoy for Windows
> FastStone Photo Resizer



Thanks.

The good Microsoft one is only for XP.
It's the best as a right click and, click, resized.
May need to spend the 5 bucks.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

I liked microsoft's 'Picture it' program. But it isn't compatible with anything past Windows 7. It was very simple to use. I don't have the patience to learn 'Photo Shop'


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Be careful when you download any "freeware" from sites such as cnet.com. 

Many files there are loaded with bloatware and malware. 

Not picking on cnet, same caution applies to any download site, even those that are "certified" virus-free.
.
.


----------



## stanstr (Feb 19, 2012)

The best image resizers are part of Photoshop and Elements and other similar photo / graphics manipulation programs. I have used them and others, but in my mind the best photo/graphics thing to ever come along is Irfanview. It was created by Irfan Skiljan in Holland in 1996, and he has been updating and maintaining it ever since. There is also a community on a support forum answering questions and even making tutorials. 

Irfaview is basically an image viewer, but on steroids. This is a very popular, very fast, compact freeware graphic viewer for Windows. It is simple for beginners but also very powerful. 

When you open a picture in it, you can then flip through all pics in that folder just by hitting the space bar or arrows keys. There is also an option (in the Edit menu) to show a paint dialog (similar to Windows Paint but more) that'll allow you to draw lines and circles, fill areas, straighten the picture, erase areas and more. It'll do red-eye reduction. There is also a clone tool. You can auto adjust as well as do color corrections (RGB, Gamma, Contrast and Saturation sliders). It will do custom fine rotation by 0.0°. It'll make stand alone slideshows with music, and burn them to CD. 

Need an image resized?: It will resample to a new size by %age or pixel count, making the pic bigger or smaller. It will also do batch (several at once) resizing. Then save in an just about any format imaginable. You can also set .jpg or .png compression level, or set transparency color in formats that support it.

There is a bit of a learning curve to Irfanview, but it is a good program that has a small footprint is and is well behaved. Look online for reviews and at it's Wikipedia entry. When you download and install it, make sure you d/l & install the plug-ins, many of which are Photoshop plug-ins. 

You can learn more about it by clicking through to it's faq (really more of an Q & A) on it's home page.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Ditto on Irfanview. It's an older program that could use a serious facelift, but it gets the job done very well.
.
.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks all.

I got home and found I have the right click Microsoft resizer at home.
Good stuff as this is where I do most of my posting from.


----------

